# OCCT 3.1.0: Errors detected on core 0/1



## kenkickr (Jul 5, 2009)

I have been trying to check my OC stability with OCCT and within 1 or 5 min it quacks and states an error detected on either core 0 or 1.  I have tried all the way back down to stock and samething so I'm thinking about RMA'ing this proc cause I have no idea what else to do on this one.


----------



## trickson (Jul 5, 2009)

First off have you checked your voltages ? RAM , Chipset , CPU ... 
The OCCT is a fine tester but I have had this issue with it and with prime95 before . Some say they are the only way to test for stability but if you are at stock settings and it crashes then that should tell you some thing about the program it's self . I don't trust them all that much at all . your better off trying things like Intel burn in test or running 3dmark06 2-3 times or any thing els . OCCT for me is more of a torcher test some thing that the CPU will never see in normal operation so is prime95 .


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 5, 2009)

If it does it at stock settings it could be a few reasons:

1.) RAM needs more voltage, check the specs to be sure.
2.) RAM is bad.
3.) CPU is bad/needs more voltage.
4.) Chipset is failing/needs more voltage.

Get it passing the test at stock before you try overclocking.



trickson said:


> First off have you checked your voltages ? RAM , Chipset , CPU ...
> The OCCT is a fine tester but I have had this issue with it and with prime95 before . Some say they are the only way to test for stability but if you are at stock settings and it crashes then that should tell you some thing about the program it's self . I don't trust them all that much at all . your better off trying things like Intel burn in test or running 3dmark06 2-3 times or any thing els . OCCT for me is more of a torcher test some thing that the CPU will never see in normal operation so is prime95 .



OCCT is a torcher test, but Intel Burn In isn't?  Intel Burn In is one of the worst conditions to put a processor under, nohting like most real world situations.  Also, OCCT uses the same backend the Intel Burn In Test, you just have to select the LinPack test.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 5, 2009)

OCCT is a fantastic stress proggy, CPU, GPU, PSU

I use it for all of em, Linpack is the Intel Burn Test, but thats unnessecary IMO, just tests your coolers capabilities more than anything.

I say, 1 hr of OCCT:CPU on auto and ur good.

Though running at stock and still failing, either points to temps, RAM or NB volts being an issue if you ask me.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 5, 2009)

System is running Prime95 for about 1hr so far and no problems.  I'll try some 3dmark and PCmark to see what the system does.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 5, 2009)

Prime detected hardware error on Core 1 so now going to try just running some UBCD: Memtest86.

Update:  Ran 3 passes of Memtest with ram @ 1600 8-8-8-20-40 and everything else @ auto settings.  No errors.  Tomorrow I'm gonna try and run to another PC shop to grab another 550 to see what is going on here.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

OCCT may of killed your CPU. People love to use it to stress their hardware, but constantly stressing the hardware is just a bad idea. OCCT if set up incorrectly will stress your CPU more than the most intensive application you can think of. That includes archiving and CAD work.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I highly doubt OCCT killed his CPU.  If stress testing caused damage, then he killed his CPU by pushing to many volts w/ too high of a clock.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

kenkickr doesn't say what volts, so I assume he kept within recommended specs. It wouldn't be the first time a stress tester has killed hardware. Theres many stories of Furmark killing graphics cards that were at stock clocks.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry guys but please don't fight over me  I should have updated this thread but updated the Crosshair III Formula review I've been working on.  I figured out the issue.  I need to enable both CPU Load Line Calibration and Extreme OV.  Since then everything has been working great.  If you have time you can check the review out, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=98135, and please feel free to comment.  Warning: It's a 56k killer!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd fight just to see a full pic of ur new av  those boobehs are damn tasty lukin


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 8, 2009)

I'll work on it for ya


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> kenkickr doesn't say what volts, so I assume he kept within recommended specs. It wouldn't be the first time a stress tester has killed hardware. Theres many stories of Furmark killing graphics cards that were at stock clocks.



Furmark over heated the cards.  It wasn't the stress tester that killed the cards, but the poor build quality of the cards themselves, and the fact that the manufacturer let the cards leave the factory with cooling insufficient to handle heat generated by the cards.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2009)

I dunno about that. Some cards that died had good stock cooling. Its why while I have nothing against Furmark, I won't use it for prolonged amounts of time.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I'll work on it for ya



W00t!


----------

